# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

THE BITE IS ON â€“ Good catches of Speckled Trout continues to come to the cleaning table every day. Live shrimp and finger mullet continue to be the best baits rigged up Carolina style. We have plenty of space for you and you friends to come catch some of these beautiful trout. Our AUGUST FISHING SPECIAL IS A GREAT VALUE. Three fishermen can come and bring a third (3rd) friend for FREE. The price is $870.00 price includes all meals, lodging and a fully guided 8 hour fishing trip for 3 fishermen. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and we will hook you up. Here are a couple of pictures from today.


----------

